# blown through tacoma



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

hi all been planing on puting something in the new truck and now its settled im going to be doing a blow through using two 18s. now since i already have a brand new fi q 18 and trx 2000d sitting in my garage i figured id buy another q and trx. but now im thinking i want something that will still hit low and get exesively loud like mid 150s so im contomplating selling my amp and sub and starting with something else like two fi btls fully loaded or two dd 9518s or two 18 or 21" incriminator death penaltys.
this system has to bolth sound good and reach into the mid 150s

thanks
mike


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Hitting in the mid 150's and sounding good is going to take some serious component planning. Look at horns for the highs. Efficient and when utilized correctly they can sound very good. I would look at a pro sound driver of at least 8" and preferably a 10 for midrange/midbass. they are efficient as hell for a woofer and they also can sound good. this should hopefully match with the output of a couple of 18's with a couple of kilowatts. The 1p0's would require some serious door work or kickpanel enclosures. But in the end I think it would be justified. Plus it would just be badass as hell and most people would not have the same set up.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

mebbe some of these ... ?

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA

and these...

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA - DD9500g


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey thanks for the suggestions and those dds were the ones i was talking about so were on the same page. also good midbass sugestions and jw but what are those 1p0s you were talking about cubdenno. and whats your take on the subs listed also have you heard or owned any of the above?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry about the typo. my son spilled something on my keyboard and the keys stick. Just didnt catch it. it should have been a 10.

DD makes some great SPL subs. Also look at the PAP MOAB line. Sundown has there Z15 that with 2 of them and a Sundown 3000 is hitting 150+. I was bringing up the pro audio stuff cause it really wouldn't be that hard to match output with them and sound good doing it. Parts Express has some midrange/midbass for sale with like 100 db efficiency in there latest flier.

Please please please spend a little money on those frequencies that are not bass. I see so many kids/people just have subs and it makes me sad cause they are truly missing out.


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey thanks i was actually on pe as i read this. what do you think anout these Parts-Express.com:Selenium 12MB3P 12" Woofer / Midbass | Selenium 12MB3P 12" Woofer Midbass pa mid pro sound driver\
Parts-Express.com:Selenium 10PW3-SLF 10" Driver | 10" woofer 10 inch woofer midbass driver pro sound sound reinforcement PA specsave110408
Parts-Express.com:Eminence Delta-10A 10" Midrange Driver 8 Ohm | delta-10a 10" midrange pa midrange keyboard speaker bass guitar speaker
Parts-Express.com:B&C 10HPL64 10" Neodymium Woofer | Neo lightweight midbass bass mid


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

How much bed height do you have in a Tacoma? Subtract a minimum of 1.5" (I'd say at least 3" and build it double walled) and see if you still think you have the height to do a blowthrough with 18s.

Granted there are funky ways you can angle the subs but I think you'd have better luck doing multiple 12s as far as ease of build goes. I've done a blowthrough with 15s before and had to get pretty creative to get the enclosure height below the bedline. 12s are WAY easier and a 150 should be attainable no problem with 4 or 6 of them.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

That cheap Selenium 10 is the one I would go with. Look on DIY for some ID comp horns. With a proper X-over and a 100 wattX4 amp, they would in most circumstances match the output of kilowatts on subs. You are going to have to get soe door work or kickpanel work done to accomodate those tens but JEEBUS they would jam with those horns.


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey thanks and the bed hight shouldnt be a prob because im going to use a topper which yes might look a little old manish but then i can blow through the back window with accordian flex but thanks for looking out for me. and i figured i would prop need to make custome fiberglass door panels which would be a huge PITA but would be worth it and where can i find an adjustble passive crossover?and thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

No passive. Active.


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

oo0oohhh active. yea i dont really know much about going active but would you mind filling me in/ and dont you need a special hu for that?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

All active is, is having each speaker receive its very own amplifier channel. So if you have a 4 channel amp, channels 1 and 2 power the tweeters and channels 3 and 4 power the mid-woofers. All you need really is a crossover for the tweeters as most amps will crossover the mid woofs and some amps will have the ability to cross over high enough for the tweets.


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

oooo hey thanks dont know y but i thought it was way more complicated and where can i get a crossover ? pe hasem but there not adjustable. and those id horns are likkeee 400$$$$ what do you think about the seleniums or something as a cheaper alternative?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Crossovers can be found from manufacturers like Audio Control, Kicker, rockford Fosgate, Phoenix Gold, Soundstream and so on. Look on Ebay.


The Seleniums should work as the driver. Just try to find the horns that will integrate the easiest in your vehicle.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

you can have the best of both worlds. for sq, you need to adjust the level of the sub. I have been doing pretty good at sq events with 2 dd15's in a 10 cubic foot enclosure ported and tuned to 30hz. It can get nasty in spl if I want it to. that is the beauty of having presets


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

thats very very true and i was considering that because for every day listening im prob not going to be hitting mid 150s though ill have the ability to


----------

